# does anyone besides the seller think this is original ?



## zephyrblau (May 9, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132181211942


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2017)

says recast in his ad?


----------



## zephyrblau (May 9, 2017)

yep... my fault for being 2 cups low on coffee and the distracted by the price tag. sheesh... I have a repop I'd be happy to get $40 for.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2017)

Even as a recast, still a tough part to find. Kicker is, not many bikes need that part.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 10, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Even as a recast, still a tough part to find. Kicker is, not many bikes need that part.




I'll keep that in mind as I unearth my repop & at least 1 OG


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2017)

.


----------



## ratrodz (May 10, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> yep... my fault for being 2 cups low on coffee and the distracted by the price tag. sheesh... I have a repop I'd be happy to get $40 for.




Send me a pic of your $40 repop, interested


----------



## zephyrblau (May 10, 2017)

now that you mention it  have seen more than a few that were broken... not to mention IIRC they're made our of pot metal.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 10, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Send me a pic of your $40 repop, interested




you bet. shortly after I get back home on the 23rd.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2017)

Joe might've had a extra one of those there on the left side of his table he had set up @ the 18th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeet last Sunday


----------



## Goatroper (May 14, 2017)

I bought that light.......great  shape , great Guy


----------



## zephyrblau (May 24, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Send me a pic of your $40 repop, interested




here ya go....


----------

